# 2070 build



## Fordracing2105 (Dec 25, 2014)

Well I thought I would make a build thread for you guys. I know how we all like the pics so here it is. The boat is a 2070 mv from Alweld. I have already started it and it's almost complete. This has been a long terrible process from the get go. It all started about 4 years ago when we where coming home from crabbing and stopped at the Alweld dealer. When we stopped to look it was late on a Sunday evening the owner was there doing paper work after hours. We talk to him awhile then he open the doors showed us around the shop showed us boats they where working on so after all of this on a Sunday I thought if I ever buy a boat this is probly gonna be the guy I buy from. So fast forward to February 2013 I started looking at boats. I looked at G3 and sea arks in my area. But once I told those guys that I wanted a bare hull that was it it was very difficult to talk to those guys. So In March 2013 I took an 1.5 hour drive back to the Alweld dealer we talked awhile and I ordered my boat. Delivery was suppose to be late May early June no problem there that will give me the rest of summer to build it. So after paying them waiting till the end of June and called to see if they know a delivery date they where very slow at retuning calls if they even would call at all. So I finally get a call in the end of August that my boat arrived and they really need the room in there yard wanted me to get it out of there soon as possible. This really ticked me off after waiting a two to three extra months. So after getting the boat home I figured out what material I needed got that ordered and now it's almost hunting season so everything sat over winter. Once spring comes I start working on it get something's cut for welding and now my welder is really busy and doesn't have much time. Dang it. But we fit an hour in here and there he welds things in and I cut and grind get things ready for him. So here we are heading in to winter again and I'm still not done maybe next summer lol. Well sorry for the winded post I'll get to some pics now.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Dec 25, 2014)

Here is the front deck it's getting extended for some storage. There will be a 30gal fuel cell.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Dec 25, 2014)

Some reinforcement for seat bases. 


Rear deck extension ,storage and a splash well.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Dec 25, 2014)

Floor and sides are riveted in. Wires and cables are ran underneath. I really wanted to weld it in but I was afraid I would want to change stuff. I'll see how long the rivets hold up if some come lose I can always drill them out and pop a couple in. Console will be upfront it was bent up by my brother. That was a big savings. He is also gonna bend the hatches for me another big savings.


----------



## hotshotinn (Dec 26, 2014)

You did not say what moter you going to put on there?


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well along with that question I have some more pics. The motor is a 1988 90 hp evinrude it was on a pontoon at one time and ran great so I figured I would use it till it dies. I'm hoping it moves this big boat I'm kind of worried about it but we will see. Along with it taking so long to build the boat I forgot what I had layed out the year before and my splash well ended up to far back. When tilting the motor up it would hit with out wires and cable so I had to figure that out and I came up with a non adjustable jack plate. I have it temporary bolted up I wanted to take it out so I could adjust the motor height but deer season came again. So that's about where I'm at.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Dec 26, 2014)

I really got to figure out how to get my pics in order. Here is the mount for a troller. 75lb motor guide.


----------



## hotshotinn (Dec 27, 2014)

She is going to be a nice big boat.I like it


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Dec 27, 2014)

It's sure is big. But when we lounge around cat fishing it is nice to have the room. Bad side is I have to have a second boat for small areas and lakes if that's bad I guess[emoji2] here is my grab bar for the console. Bent it out of 3/4" emt. It feels strong for its length not sure if I should of used 1" or not.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Jan 9, 2015)

Got some more stuff. Now it just needs to warm up. Got bilge pump,trolling motor plug and breaker, lights,anchor rope, and few other things.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 11, 2015)

SweetRig! =D> 
Grab bars great!
EMT? No aluminum or stainless? The thinwalls'll bend eazypeezy...

I need one too, and a tiller handle extension...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 11, 2015)

...BTW I dunno about Motorguide, but my Minnkota needed six holes to mount it, and getting my hand under my mount to get the wrench on was a bugger... Yours looks harder to get to than mine!
Mines atleast open from both ends to reach under the mounting plate....

Unless you plan on usin like big self tappers, nvrmind my blabber.... #-o


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Leftcoast. I'm not real sure how the grab bar is going to work out. The 3/4" emt seams pretty strong. Once it's mounted if I feel that it may bend I'll have my brother use it as a templet and make a stronger bar. I can't remember how many holes the motor guide has but there is a lot. There spaced about 3". I have to look again but I think the troller came with six bolts. I can reach my are the hole way in my mount but I need someone else to drop the bolts from the top side.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you know how much the hull/weighs?I am also wondering if your boat has the square front on it or is it a pointed one?I like both but if I were to buy a new boat it would have a square one


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Jan 11, 2015)

hotshotinn said:


> Do you know how much the hull/weighs?I am also wondering if your boat has the square front on it or is it a pointed one?I like both but if I were to buy a new boat it would have a square one




It sticks in my mind that the bare hull weighs just under 1000lbs. My other boat is a square front and there is a big difference in space. It seams like all the flat bottoms have the square front and the mv have the point. I don't know if this holds true to all brands or not.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (May 22, 2015)

Finally got the boat out today after a lot of motor trouble. I'm ready to get a newer motor now. Than today I sheared the key on flywheel which was my fault. Never tightened nut just snugged it since I was working on motor. Boat ran 35 mph at 5000rpm I was really impressed I thought it would have trouble doing 25. Waiting on my deck hatches to be welded and a couple bungs welded in my fuel tank. And I need to build a rod rack for cat rods on back. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Jul 11, 2015)

Not much time lately. Got my hatches welded and temporally mounted.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Sep 13, 2015)

Have a little time this morning figured I would do alittle update. After the fourth time the old evinrude broke down on me it came off the boat and I ordered a new 115. Just picked it up yesterday but it was raining.


----------



## riverrat717 (Sep 13, 2015)

Fordracing2105 said:


> Have a little time this morning figured I would do alittle update. After the fourth time the old evinrude broke down on me it came off the boat and I ordered a new 115. Just picked it up yesterday but it was raining.



Nice build so far!! That motor should move you pretty good. Will you be running a prop or a jet?
Pic looks like the boat ramp below Safe Harbor.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks riverrat it's a prop for now. I had to sell and save everything to get it.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Oct 3, 2015)

I had the boat out last weekend. Boat ran 40mph right now pretty empty with two people. I was very happy with that. 


Bent a 1" aluminum grab bar to other week. I wasn't very happy with the first one.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Oct 16, 2015)

Just put rod holders on tonight. I had 8 that I took from my old boat that the guy didn't want. Wish they still made these but they changed the design. I would like to have a few more for the sides.


----------



## Bigwrench (Oct 16, 2015)

Amazing build ! I'm late to the party but there's a few ideas I may have to use on my build. The hatches are sweet !! Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Oct 17, 2015)

Bigwrench said:


> Amazing build ! I'm late to the party but there's a few ideas I may have to use on my build. The hatches are sweet !! Thanks for all the pictures.



Thanks 
I got pretty lucky on the hatches. I have a brother that works in a fab shop.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Apr 3, 2016)

Got a cover bent to hide all of the controls and fuel line. 




Got a step made to make it easier going up to the front deck. Looks like a good storage area for something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386 (Apr 4, 2016)

Very clean looking cover and step...nice job.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks. There hasn't been much work done to the boat lately. We have a lot going on this year. We have alittle girl coming the end of June. 
I am almost finished with the boat. I need to put hydro turf in and figure out a bait well. Mount a couple seat bases too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverrat717 (Apr 6, 2016)

Excellent job! Is your brother a Smeltzer by chance?


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Apr 6, 2016)

riverrat717 said:


> Excellent job! Is your brother a Smeltzer by chance?



Thanks. I have been watching your build too it looks good. 
He isn't a Smeltzer.


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow, that boat is a beast. Nice work!


----------



## Fordracing2105 (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. 
Not much happening to the boat lately. 

I did have it out a week ago and caught my first fish on it finally. 8lb flathead. 

I was thinking about a Bimini top or a t top for the boat. Does anyone have a t top on a forward console boat? I'm wondering what it will look like or if it looks dumb. It sure would be nice to have a little shade on those hot sunny days. I think the older I get the more I like winter. I just don't do well in the heat. Anyway post some pictures if u got one or know of one. 
Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

